# Cannondale fixed gear for sale



## autonomous

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=7539&cat=3[/url]

If you're interested let me know


----------



## autonomous

$1150 anyone? Its a $2700 build and only 6 months old


----------



## Pablo

Wow, my eyes hurt. 

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=7539&cat=3 

May ebay it or give it more time?


----------



## blackhat

step 1) post it on CL. then send a link to BSNYC.

step 2) ????

step 3) PROFIT!!!


----------



## Pablo

blackhat said:


> step 1) post it on CL. then send a link to BSNYC.
> 
> step 2) ????
> 
> step 3) PROFIT!!!


I think step two might be ridicule by the Bike Snob.


----------



## CleavesF

$2700 on a fixed gear that's over 15.24 lbs?

I think you could of had a full geared bike for that price and it'll sell a lot easier too.


----------



## FatTireFred

lack of horizontal drops (among other things) will make it a tough sell


----------



## autonomous

FatTireFred said:


> lack of horizontal drops (among other things) will make it a tough sell


The chain has never dropped. The wheelset has white industries ENO hubs. The build and prices below. 

Cannondale CAAD 5 frame $300 off ebay new
Ritchey WCS carbon fork $369
http://www.fullcycles.com/product_info.php/products_id/909
Ritchey WCS carbon stem $167
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=18303
FSA Carbon Pro Track Crankset $233+$50 for extra chainring 
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=16818&category=522
Vittoria Open Pave EVO Tire CG $60 each = $120 for the set
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=10168&category=2662
Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow Ti316 Saddle $170
http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=127985&cat=41&brand=223
RITCHEY WCS CARBON RIZER BAR $160
http://www.sagecycles.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=HB01RCRZ02
Nitto RB-018 Bullhorn – RED $80
http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=188_429_413_419&products_id=1804
Nitto RB-021 $36
http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=188_232_593&products_id=860
Velocity deep-v laced with Dt Swiss to White Industries hubs $550 built by Chain Reaction in Gainesville 
Speedplay Light Action $115
http://www.glorycycles.com/spliaccrpe.html
FSA Orbit Integrated Headset $50
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=7168&category=726
Cannondale Aero carbon seatpost $80
http://cgi.ebay.com/CANNONDALE-AERO...KE-27-2MM_W0QQitemZ170117835527QQcmdZViewItem
Surly 17t Cog $27
http://www.treefortbikes.com/121_333222337779__Track-Cog-3-32-17-22-tooth.html
FSA ISIS Bottom Bracket $47
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=48&category=348
Salsa Flip Off Titanium Skewers $70
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=852
Salsa Lip Lock Seatpost Clamp – Green $20
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=15244
Chris king 12mm headset spacer $9
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=7190
$2653 Total


----------



## autonomous

Posted on ebay now

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280203526054&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018


----------



## SSSasky

Wow. Just wow. I'm not sure how you spent that much money and ended up with such a mismatched build. I don't know what to say. $160 for risers on a $300 frame? really? Really?

Sorry man ... I don't mean to be rude.

I have to agree with the parting it out suggestion. That creature is less than the sum of its parts (in my opinion, but I tend towards the retrogrouch in aesthetics).


----------



## asterisk

Yeah, good luck with that. It's usually pretty hard to get out back out what you put into a bike, unless it's pretty popular or rare.

Over a grand for a hipster special on a diet? Like others have said, just part it out.


----------



## Alx

That would be bad-ass if it was a geared bike, or if it was an actual track frame, or if it wasn't a xmas color scheme. Good Luck


----------



## Pablo

This thread illustrates the difficultues of re-selling bikes. 

Even though we were sort of harsh, autonomous got a lot more press than most spam threads that just get locked.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

I'd consider buying the wheelset for $200 if it's in good shape.


----------



## Pablo

What's the over-under on what this thing sells for on ebay? Anyone?


----------



## asterisk

Pablo said:


> What's the over-under on what this thing sells for on ebay? Anyone?


I doubt it'll receive any bids... it's starting at $1150. Only bikes with serious providence or desirability will get bids on such a high opener.


----------



## Pablo

I bet someone will throw a bit at the last moment and pick up some nice, barely used parts. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280203526054&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## asterisk

Maybe, but that's a load of work to recoup the cost if you sell off most of it.


----------



## Tbirdbassist

I'd part it out, no one's gonna buy that as a whole.


Especially considering theres a guy on Velospace selling a 90's C'dale track frameset for $800 or so.


----------



## Pablo

asterisk said:


> Maybe, but that's a load of work to recoup the cost if you sell off most of it.


Yeah, it's probably unlikely, but I'm hoping for the seller's sake.


----------



## CleavesF

Yeah part it. I second that motion. 

Look at the bike, it's expensive... and it's not even a real track bike. If it were, okay, $1-2k. But it's a conversion and a really really expensive over the top conversion. 

The point of conversions is usually these or a combination:
1) Cheap
2) SS or Fixed
3) Fun
4) Customizable

I believe you completely ignored #1 and totally just went with #4

I mean dude... you could of a had a full SRAM Force gruppo on a Pedal Force RS2, and a nice wheelset. And some money left over to still convert another bike to a SS/fixed. 

I don't mean to keep insulting you, but Ritchey stuff isn't exactly very sought after. At least not with me. Blame it on bikesdirect or something. Did I mention you probably could have bought like 3 bikes from Bikesdirect with all the money? And money left over for the strip club?

One more thing: The more you customize it for yourself, the less desirable it is for others. This rule applies if the majority of people don't like you things you did which we all know.


----------



## FatTireFred

asterisk said:


> I doubt it'll receive any bids... it's starting at $1150. Only bikes with serious providence or desirability will get bids on such a high opener.




plus $75 to ship... brutal. that thing ain't going anywhere


----------



## autonomous

CleavesF said:


> Yeah part it. I second that motion.
> 
> Look at the bike, it's expensive... and it's not even a real track bike. If it were, okay, $1-2k. But it's a conversion and a really really expensive over the top conversion.
> 
> The point of conversions is usually these or a combination:
> 1) Cheap
> 2) SS or Fixed
> 3) Fun
> 4) Customizable
> 
> I believe you completely ignored #1 and totally just went with #4
> 
> I mean dude... you could of a had a full SRAM Force gruppo on a Pedal Force RS2, and a nice wheelset. And some money left over to still convert another bike to a SS/fixed.
> 
> I don't mean to keep insulting you, but Ritchey stuff isn't exactly very sought after. At least not with me. Blame it on bikesdirect or something. Did I mention you probably could have bought like 3 bikes from Bikesdirect with all the money? And money left over for the strip club?
> 
> One more thing: The more you customize it for yourself, the less desirable it is for others. This rule applies if the majority of people don't like you things you did which we all know.


You’re entire post is wrong. This frame was never built as a road so its not a conversion. Track frame are heavy and ugly. If you notice all the nice looking fixed gears are over sized tubing like the pista concept that look more road than track. I doubt there is any list normal people consult when people build a bike other than build what you want. Ritchey stuff isn't exactly very sought after? Sure. Saying you could have bought one bike over another is stupid. I put a little over 2k in to my 29er that’s SS when I could have bought a Cannondale Rush that’s geared and FS. Everyone LOVES this bike and I’ve had the opportunity to sell if before, but passed at the time. If you ride shitty builds, don’t take it out on mine.


----------



## Pablo

*Chill out homey . . .*



autonomous said:


> You’re entire post is wrong. This frame was never built as a road so its not a conversion. Track frame are heavy and ugly. If you notice all the nice looking fixed gears are over sized tubing like the pista concept that look more road than track. I doubt there is any list normal people consult when people build a bike other than build what you want. Ritchey stuff isn't exactly very sought after? Sure. Saying you could have bought one bike over another is stupid. I put a little over 2k in to my 29er that’s SS when I could have bought a Cannondale Rush that’s geared and FS. Everyone LOVES this bike and I’ve had the opportunity to sell if before, but passed at the time. If you ride shitty builds, don’t take it out on mine.


Try not to take it so personal, man. We hope you sell it, but we're just thinking out loud. 

It's always hard to resell bikes, even if they're the same thing people are buying new at the store. It gets harder when they get custom. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pablo said:


> Try not to take it so personal, man. We hope you sell it, but we're just thinking out loud.
> 
> It's always hard to resell bikes, even if they're the same thing people are buying new at the store. It gets harder when they get custom.
> 
> Good luck.


Yup...the color scheme alone would make me reconsider buying it and the fact that it'll only work with a Eno hub isn't a big selling point either. It's really a Frankenstein bike. I have a couple like that myself, but they are a labor of love and I know I'd never be able to sell them for anything close to what I've put into them.


----------



## asterisk

autonomous said:


> You’re entire post is wrong. This frame was never built as a road so its not a conversion. Track frame are heavy and ugly. If you notice all the nice looking fixed gears are over sized tubing like the pista concept that look more road than track. I doubt there is any list normal people consult when people build a bike other than build what you want.


No, his post was more or less on point with the reasons people build conversions. The rest is his opinion (what the money could have bought.)

It's still a road frame not matter what kind of track parts you throw at it and it's still a "conversion." It still has vertical dropouts which are not even allowed on many tracks.

As for "nice looking fixed gears"... wth? Seriously? Dude, road bikes don't corner the market on oversized tubes, oversized tubes do not make a road bike. What exactly is track in your mind? Traditional skinny tubed steel frames? That's kind of pigeon holing the entire frame type.

I don't think any of us here wish you failure in your attempts at selling your bike, we just are telling you there are better ways of going about it.


----------



## bigrider

autonomous said:


> Everyone LOVES this bike and I’ve had the opportunity to sell if before, but passed at the time. .



If this bike is so great and you have had offers in the past, why did you register on RBR and then post a shill trying to get rid of it.

My wife was looking over my shoulder when I opened this thread and made a comment on the ugly colored bike. Everyone is telling you what they think. Don't post and then expect people not to provide feedback.

Everyone is being nice in this thread. Most of the time they just slam anyone trying to shill in the forum. 

Trust me when I say they got plenty of ammo and that is coming from a guy that owned a pink fixed gear with lime green fork and tape.


----------



## crumjack

asterisk said:


> As for "nice looking fixed gears"... wth? Seriously? Dude, road bikes don't corner the market on oversized tubes, oversized tubes do not make a road bike. What exactly is track in your mind? Traditional skinny tubed steel frames? That's kind of pigeon holing the entire frame type.


Guess he's never seen a Tiemeyer up close. First time I've heard a Pista Concept compared to a road bike...


----------



## Dave Hickey

crumjack said:


> Guess he's never seen a Tiemeyer up close. First time I've heard a Pista Concept compared to a road bike...



+1...When I think track, I think something like these


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Dave Hickey said:


> +1...When I think track, I think something like these


Sweet. I don't think you'd want to ride that on the street though. No clearance for that rear wheel if a twig or stone got up there. It'd lock up in no time.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Sweet. I don't think you'd want to ride that on the street though. No clearance for that rear wheel if a twig or stone got up there. It'd lock up in no time.



Me either and it would probably beat the crap out of you... 

When I was in LA last month, all the riders at the World Cup were riding similar looking carbon frames... I saw one rider using a small diameter tubed frame and it really look out of place


----------



## CleavesF

Honestly, I think the worst part of the bike in general is the mere fact that it barely looks like it costs as much as you spent on it. 

I mean when I see a clean fixie or SS around town, you usually don't have to look twice to take a stab at what it costs to build. Yours, I had to look several times. 

Part it, and try to salvage most of your money back. You'll always end up with more $ but more wasted time.


----------



## Pablo

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280203526054&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

Still no bids with 2 days, 10 hours remaining on this thread . . .


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pablo said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280203526054&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
> 
> Still no bids with 2 days, 10 hours remaining on this thread . . .


That bike ain't going anywhere at that price--he needs to part it out.


----------



## Pablo

Bocephus Jones II said:


> That bike ain't going anywhere at that price--he needs to part it out.


I see through you, you're just making a play for those wheels.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pablo said:


> I see through you, you're just making a play for those wheels.


That lime green would be ugly as sin on my maroon Bianchi, but for $200 I might be able to live with it.


----------



## Pablo

Bocephus Jones II said:


> That lime green would be ugly as sin on my maroon Bianchi, but for $200 I might be able to live with it.


I think I feel sick to my stomach . . .


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pablo said:


> I think I feel sick to my stomach . . .


Do you think I could take a Sharpie and color that green to black?


----------



## FatTireFred

Pablo said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280203526054&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
> 
> Still no bids with 2 days, 10 hours remaining on this thread . . .




all the snipers are just watching and waiting to bid at the last second... Everyone LOVES this bike


----------



## SSSasky

Yeah, this thread definitely gives me the feeling that everyone loves this bike.

Oh well, him coming back here to repost and be, well, a prick, makes me feel way better about calling his bike ugly.


----------



## CleavesF

Dude, I'm sniping it. I really need those green wheels on my black schwinn.


----------



## Val_Garou

My favorite part of the ad:



Autonomous said:


> IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO BUY THE BIKE FOR $1,000 plus shipping please contact to at [email protected]. I'm looking to get $1,000 for the bike but have to sell it for more to make up for ebay's outrageous sellers fees.


Even he doesn't think he's getting $1150 for it. And, as he's inviting an outside-of-ebay sale, I'll be surprised if the check for whatever he gets even clears.


----------



## SSSasky

You know, it's funny. I have a cross check build that I'm planning on selling soon. I spent about $1500 on the build all said and done, and I think it won't be a problem to get $800 - $1000 back for it. This guy builds a bike for almost $2700 and there is no way he's getting $1000 for it.

He winz at teh economikz.


----------



## Pablo

SSSasky said:


> You know, it's funny. I have a cross check build that I'm planning on selling soon. I spent about $1500 on the build all said and done, and I think it won't be a problem to get $800 - $1000 back for it. This guy builds a bike for almost $2700 and there is no way he's getting $1000 for it.
> 
> He winz at teh economikz.


It's so true. I spent over $3,000 on my Gios road bike, but if I were to sell it, I'd get squat, even though everone loves it.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pablo said:


> It's so true. I spent over $3,000 on my Gios road bike, but if I were to sell it, I'd get squat, even though everone loves it.


I'll give you $200 for it.


----------



## Pablo

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I'll give you $200 for it.


Ha. It might be a touch small.


----------



## Pablo

*Book end.*

Zero bids. Bummer. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280203526054&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## JaeP

*R.i.p.*

I dunno. It was ugly in a cool sort of way. I guess he wanted to make the most expensive simple bike there is. Anyway, I kinda admire his attention to detail, I mean, even the zip ties matched the bike.

R.I.P.


----------



## SSSasky

JaeP said:


> I dunno. It was ugly in a cool sort of way. I guess he wanted to make the most expensive simple bike there is. Anyway, I kinda admire his attention to detail, I mean, even the zip ties matched the bike.


If by matched, you mean added one more slightly different tint of green, thus increasing the clashing factor by one. End result: a total clashing factor of 317.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

SSSasky said:


> If by matched, you mean added one more slightly different tint of green, thus increasing the clashing factor by one. End result: a total clashing factor of 317.


I'm sure they paid attention to detail also

<img src=https://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2007/startracks/070604/britney_spears.jpg>


----------



## CleavesF

Oh man! I missed my snipe by like a week!


----------



## FatTireFred

price lowered! only $1.00
https://www.universalcycles.com/classifieds/ad.php?Ad=716


----------



## Pablo

FatTireFred said:


> price lowered! only $1.00
> https://www.universalcycles.com/classifieds/ad.php?Ad=716


I'd buy even that for a dollar.


----------



## Zero Signal

I'm guessing he can't push it on Craigslist then? I mean . . . you can sell just about anything on CL to some fool who doesn't know any better.


----------



## JaeP

*Sisyphus*

That's too funny. Thanks for the update on this guy. He's like Sisyphus, this one.


----------



## Alx

But "everyone loves this bike" . . .


----------



## Pablo

JaeP said:


> That's too funny. Thanks for the update on this guy. He's like Sisyphus, this one.


Does that mean this guy can ride backwards downhill? Skillz!


----------



## csari0

I love this thread... I wish there were more fools like him.

Reading this thread is better than watching a sitcom.... No canned laughter needed.

I feel like a laughing hyena... not stop laughter.


I wonder what the shipping would be if you bought it for $1.00.... maybe $999.00 shipping


----------



## FatTireFred

csari0 said:


> I wonder what the shipping would be if you bought it for $1.00.... maybe $999.00 shipping




ax him!


----------



## CleavesF

UC offers price matching... I wanna price match this classified with a recently ended Ebay auction...


----------



## kiwisimon

piling on is not very cool. the dude is down a lot of money and has learnt a valuable lesson about marketing. leave him some dignity.


----------



## lampshade

kiwisimon said:


> piling on is not very cool. the dude is down a lot of money and has learnt a valuable lesson about marketing. leave him some dignity.


There is no dignity in lime-green Deep V's with matching Ourys.


----------



## Alx

kiwisimon said:


> piling on is not very cool. the dude is down a lot of money and has learnt a valuable lesson about marketing. leave him some dignity.


if the guy didn't have the attitude he's shown about how "Cool" his bike is and how people are lining up to purchase this bike then maybe we would believe he's learned his lesson.


----------



## the_don

You guys were a bit mean to him. 
I think it would suck really bad to get so much negative feedback after building what I thought to be an awesome and really expensive bike.
I wonder why he is selling it?
I am sure that if he advertised in Tokyo someone would buy it, people love crazy colour schemes and custom "expensive as hell" fixed wheels here. 

My friend is planning on building a bike with bright pink wheels and a yellow frame.


----------



## Pablo

the_don said:


> You guys were a bit mean to him.


Nope. We were having fun . . . and he walked into it and asked for it.


----------



## CleavesF

the_don said:


> My friend is planning on building a bike with bright pink wheels and a yellow frame.


I'm sure it won't weight 15 lbs and cost $2000+

You can build a really light fixie/SS for far less than that and at least a pound lighter. 

Anyways... he asked for it. He now still owns a really heavy paperweight that makes anyone that stares at it dizzy. The colors man the colors!


----------

